#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  практика дзен

## Амба

Уважаемый Ерш, расскажите пожалуйста о ступенях настоящей практики дзен.

----------


## Ersh

Я, конечно, не учитель Дзен, но попытаюсь.
Практика Дзен - это единство практики Шили, Самадхи и Праджни, 
Шила - это нравственные принципы, она заключается в следовании обетам. У мирян их пять - воздержание от причинения вреда живым существам, обет не брать не принадлежащее тебе,  воздержание ото лжи, обет правильного сексуального поведения, воздержания от употребления опьяняющих веществ. Эти обеты призваны оградить соблюдающего их и его практику от нежелательных последствий.
Самадхи - это практика правильного сосредоточения (заметьте, не расслабления, а сосредоточения). В процессе этой практики постадийно развивается концентрация и внимательность, и происходит работа с сознанием.
Праджня - это высшая мудрость, проявляющаяся в процессе этих двух первых практик, и питающая их на последующих этапах.

----------

Pema Sonam (18.12.2008)

----------


## Kleon

Шила подразумевает парамиты?

----------


## Ersh

> Шила подразумевает парамиты?


В смысле?

----------


## Kleon

Ну как то непонятно.. В сутрах пишется о шести парамитах, где одна из них праджня парамита. Неужели остальные парамиты забыты? Ну и... Пять обетов скорее пдразумевают пять обетов, а не инициируют праджню... Сорри.. Это моё мнение(книжника)...

----------


## Ersh

Есть же еще медитация. Постижениние Пустоты.  Они вместе с Шилой и порождают Праджняпарамиту.

----------


## Kleon

А праджня порождает другие парамиты?

----------


## Леонид Ш

Бодхидхарма выделил праджня-парамиту, сказав что она основополагающая. Так же он сделал практику дхьяны основной практикой. Так и появился чань (школа дхьяны и праджня-парамиты).

----------


## Good

В школе Внезапного Просветления выделяют Данапарамиту, что означает, оставление чего бы то ни было. И именно это приведет к совершенству других пяти парамит.

----------


## Юнонг

Если уж используются слова, то их назначение не обьяснять, а пробуждать.
(например, Сутра Помоста)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Уважаемый Ерш, расскажите пожалуйста о ступенях настоящей практики дзен.


Вы не просили меня, но если позволите, расскажу Вам об учении Дзен на примере круга Дзен. Вы можете прочитать об этом в книге "Посыпая Будду пеплом" Дзен Мастера Сеунг Сана http://www.kwanumzen.ru/bib/ash/ash_002.htm

Я так же постараюсь объяснить Вам это по возможности подробнее.

Маленькое я практически никогда не рефлексирует о себе, полагает себя и свои проявления как данность. Пришла мысль - это данность, это "моя" мысль, это "я" ее думаю. Вижу экран, это "я" вижу, "мои" глаза видят, "мой" ум понимает. Какая здесь ошибка? Здесь ошибка в том, что привычные усилия становятся незаметными. То, что достигается привычными усилиями считается "моим". Начал учиться на велосипеде - трудно, нужны усилия, "не мое, чужое". Научился, усилия стали привычными, автоматическими, неосознаваемыми - "мое вождение". Это маленькое "я" - находится на круге в точке "0 градусов". Вся первая четверть от "0 градусов" это привязанность к имени и форме. Нет разницы между именем и формой. Если для какой-то формы нет имени, на ней трудно сосредоточиться. Если есть имя, но нет формы, форма воображается. Двойственность мышления заключается в привязанности к названиям, именам. Если имя разное, значит формы разные. Устранить двойственность можно давая обобщающее имя. Если взять больший масштаб, то обнаруживаются "причины" и "следствия" вещественного мира. Из глины появляется горшок, горшок разбивается и высыхает в пыль. Однако это представления все еще имя-форма. Но при движении от 0 к 90 привязанность к имени - слабеет.

Однако, если начать проводить саморефлексию, прислушиваться к ощущениям в уме и теле, обнаруживать те усилия, которые прилагает организм и ум, привязанность к имени начинает ослабевать. Появляется осознание причин, следствием которых является воспринимаемое. Не причин того, что формы изменчивы, что в разное время изменяясь формы меняют имена, названия. Появляется осознание внутренних причин работы сознания. То есть обнаруживается, что механизм узнавания делает эту работу. Мы можем узнать зайца на картинке. Мы можем узнать зайца в печенье. Мы можем узнать зайца в облаке. Таким образом, зарождается понимание кармы. От нашего восприятия зависит то, что мы видим. Так полностью исчезает привязанность к имени, но сохраняется привязанность к форме. Теперь имя ничего не значит. Имя зависит от восприятия, поэтому экран то же самое что клавиатура, пальцы то же самое что чашка на столе, пение птиц то же самое, что шум вентилятора. Это только зрение, только слух, только осязание, только обоняние, только вкус. Но в точке 90 еще есть мысли. Мысли разные. Зрение - не слух. Слух - не вкус. Однако это мышление начинающееся с 90 градусов круга, это уже мышление постигающее причинность состояний ума, то есть такое я называется "кармическое я" или "я, которое начало постигать себя"

Начиная с точки 90 до точки 180 градусов, обнаруживается, что всякое мышление - не есть данность. Мысли цепляются за мысли, мысли порождаются механизмом узнавания. Когда внимание не цепляется за пять чувств, объектом исследования становится само мышление. Постепенно становится ясно, что все мысли не уникальны, у них одна и та же природа. Становится ясно, что зрение, слух, осязание, обоняние, вкус, мышление - одно и то же. Все это может быть оставлено и возникает полная пустота. Полное освобождение от цепляния за чувственные ощущения. Ничего нет. В точке 180 градусов нет ни имени, ни формы, только полная пустота, а значит и полная свобода. 

Однако какая здесь ошибка? Вместе с осознанием пустоты всего, становится привычным все отвергать. Нет ничего, есть только абсолютная пустота, и это абсолютная свобода от всех вещей. Но все вещи остаются воспринмаемыми, хотя и можно их воспринимать как угодно. Начиная от точки 180 градусов до точки 270 градусов следует область "магического я", я, которое способно все воспринимать как угодно. Камни пляшут, деревянные истуканы едят и ходят на работу, небо падает на землю, тысячи демонов танцуют в пламени, перевернутая чашка не проливается. Здесь остается привязанность к пустоте. Если долго практиковаться в таком сознании, можно понимать умы, привязанные к имени и форме и управлять ими, внушая им иллюзии, совершать фокусы, чудеса. Проходить сквозь стены, и т.п. Однако пустота оказывается не полностью пустой, если в ней есть свобода. Когда это обнаруживается происходит приближение к точке 270 градусов, в которой свобода предельна в своей опоре на пустоту, видение других умов становится ясным, видение вещей становится все более ясным сквозь другие умы, обнаруживается связанность всех умов, карма перестает быть индивидуальной, постижение пустоты одним умом оказывается недостаточным. Чем больше связь с другими существами, тем труднее преодолеть вторую четверть и тем проще затем преодолеть третью.

В четвертой четверти от точки 270 градусов до точки 360 градусов "свободное я" начинает расти, охватывать умы и действия живых существ. И вдруг оказывается, что вся вселенная - это один ум. Ум полностью открывается, становится свободен от пустоты и ограниченной свободы. Все вещи становятся на свои места, ум ясный, отражает все, что возникает, ничего не пропускает. В точке 360 градусов есть "большое Я", глаз - смотрит, экран - светится, пальцы - набирают, кружка - желтая, пол - холодный.

Следует понимать, что в действительности это не ступени развития ума в дзен. Как только ум направляется сам на себя, рефлексирует - это точка 90 градусов. Как только ум успокоен - это нирвана, 180 градусов. Как только ум неограничен, подвижен, инициативен - это 270 градусов. Как только ум ясен, спокоен и равно готов оставаться в покое вечность или устремиться в любом направлении с любым устремлением на мгновение или на вечные времена, а в любом устремлении готов изменить направление или остановиться мгновенно - это 360 градусов.

Не требуется тысяча жизней, чтобы достичь одного или другого ума. Наш изначальный ум, до того, как он охвачен страстями и есть Большое Я.

Поэтому отбросив беспокойства сразу же оказываешься в нирване. Практикуя ясным умом возникновение и исчезновение беспокойств освобождаешься от цепляния за них и обретаешь Аннутара Самьяк Самбодхи.

----------

Hang Gahm (02.07.2018), Pema Sonam (18.12.2008), Шуньшунь (02.07.2018)

----------


## Ersh

> А праджня порождает другие парамиты?


Когда порождена праджняпармита, тогда уже ничто не порождается и не не порождается.

----------


## Secundus

> Вы не просили меня, но если позволите, расскажу Вам об учении Дзен на примере круга Дзен. Вы можете прочитать об этом в книге "Посыпая Будду пеплом" Дзен Мастера Сеунг Сана http://www.kwanumzen.ru/bib/ash/ash_002.htm
> Я так же постараюсь объяснить Вам это по возможности подробнее.
> ....


БТР, это лучшее описание просветления, которое я читал, за исключением, конечно, предельно сжатого: "форма есть пустота, а пустота есть форма".

----------


## Chikara

я считаю, что практика дзэн это понимание учения Будды и дзадзэн... Без понимания нельзя сидеть на подушке.

----------


## Ноки

Угу, особенно если есть что считать. :Smilie:

----------


## Chikara

Понимание - это постижение сути учения посредством своего интеллекта и стремления (интеллектуальный момент). К пониманию приходят с годами. А дзадзэн - это реализация понятого (пустота, отсутствие эго, космическая реальность...). Поэтому без понимания, сидение на подушке подобно состоянию двоечника, который не поняв условия задачи просто взял и списал ее правильный ответ :Smilie:

----------


## Ноки

А вы попробуйте стащить с подушки того у кого есть понимание, что бы оживить Ваше сидение.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Понимание - это постижение сути учения посредством своего интеллекта и стремления (интеллектуальный момент). К пониманию приходят с годами. А дзадзэн - это реализация понятого (пустота, отсутствие эго, космическая реальность...). Поэтому без понимания, сидение на подушке подобно состоянию двоечника, который не поняв условия задачи просто взял и списал ее правильный ответ


Вы понимаете?

----------


## Chikara

> Вы понимаете?


я выразил свое понимание. Но каждое утро я встаю и иду на работу, решаю ее и т.д. Вечером иногда захожу на этот сайт и выражаю свое понимание :Smilie:  Вы понимаете?

----------


## Юнонг

В словах важен хокку-эффект. Ни слова не в стиле хокку.
Конечно, имеется в виду не количество слогов, а споткнуться и помолчать.
Если слова не приводят к этому, то можно их и не говорить.
(Допускается сказать неудачно, но с ощущением потенции).

Например:



> Понимание - это постижение сути учения посредством своего интеллекта и стремления (интеллектуальный момент). К пониманию приходят с годами. А дзадзэн - это реализация понятого (пустота, отсутствие эго, космическая реальность...). Поэтому без понимания, сидение на подушке подобно состоянию двоечника, который не поняв условия задачи просто взял и списал ее правильный ответ


Если задуматься, то многое, почти все, можно опротиворечить, но ведь что-то стрельнуло. Иначе бы, BTR не задал свой вопрос "вы понимаете?"

Можно погружаться в терминологию, и сравнение исходных текстов. Но все это только и нужно для того, чтобы произошел вышеназванный эффект. Умы разные и каждый нужно по разному загрузить, чтобы произошло. Пусть это мгновенный, кратковременный эффект. Долго удерживать и невозможно. Но хорошо, если ум постоянно сосредоточен на ожидании этого.
Тогда можно просто жить.

----------


## Won Soeng

Юнона, смущенный ум - это ум, который столкнулся с преградой привязанности. Ясный ум непривязан, как Вы сможете смутить ясный ум?

----------


## Won Soeng

> я выразил свое понимание. Но каждое утро я встаю и иду на работу, решаю ее и т.д. Вечером иногда захожу на этот сайт и выражаю свое понимание Вы понимаете?


В Питере сейчас солнечно.

----------


## Юнонг

> Юнона, смущенный ум - это ум, который столкнулся с преградой привязанности. Ясный ум непривязан, как Вы сможете смутить ясный ум?


А вы знаете, где находится преграда привязанности, с которой столкнулся ум? ... 
Тогда  - "Лягушка прыгнула в пруд"?

----------


## Ноки

> Тогда  - "Лягушка прыгнула в пруд"?


Как красивы распустившиеся лотосы.

----------


## Юнонг

Распустившиеся лотосы, конечно, хороши.
Хороша также фраза "в Питере сейчас солнечно". Сама по себе.
Однако, выражения подобного типа в контексте с заданными вопросами могут оказаться демонстрацией так называемого "нерефлексирующего ума". А любая демонстрация есть воспроизведение ранее записанного, а, следовательно, мертвого состояния.
Если считать, что неадекватный ответ есть настоящая адекватность, то это пошлость.
Если считать...

----------


## Ноки

Красавица смотрит в потревоженный лягушкой пруд.

----------


## dongen

> Красавица смотрит в потревоженный лягушкой пруд.


и видит себя в ней?  :Wink:  а её в себе?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Djur

Если Вы говорите о ясном уме, значит может быть и не ясный!?- а это уже двойственность!? Объясните пожалуйста  :Smilie:

----------


## Ноки

Если за это держаться ясности не прибавится.  :Smilie:

----------


## Djur

А если нет за что держаться   :Smilie:

----------


## Шавырин

Дзен практикуют не для того,чтобы стать Буддой;его практикуют потому,что человек с самого начала и есть Будда(Алан Уотс"Путь Дзен")
Лягушка потревожила пруд?

----------


## Николай Г.

> Если Вы говорите о ясном уме, значит может быть и не ясный!?- а это уже двойственность!?


Наполовину ясный - это уже тройственность, а чуть-чуть ясный - наверно квартность, но, если же ум будет наполовину чуточки ясный, то... и не говорите

----------


## dongen

Слишком много разговоров около.
Нет никакого ясного ума, либо ума который можно назвать ясным, неясным, полуясным, прозрачным, полупрозрачным, тёмным и т.д., ума либо неума, либо то что можно назвать такими понятиями - именно такой ум и называется Ясным умом.

Особенность школы дзен (школ Внезапного просветления) в следующем: 1. ЕДИНСТВО Дхьяна-Самадхи или Дхьяна-Праджня, нет деления на этапы - Шилу, Дхьяну, Праджню. 
Как следствие - по мудрости ответа на вопрос сразу видно уровень дхьяны и чистоты ума. В этом состоянии Шила выполняется практически автоматически.
2. Три ступени: ВНЕ-МЫСЛИЕ , ВНЕ-ДЕЙСТВИЕ, ВНЕ-ПРОЯВЛЕНИЙ.
3. Непрестанное самадхи и непрерывность (цельность практики и практика как такового). Тренировка СРЕДИННОСТИ ПУТИ (нейтрализация крайностей), пребывание вне-двойственности, практика здесь и сейчас.
4. ПРЯМОЕ УКАЗАНИЕ на Истинную сущность всех вещей и явлений. На Истинную сущность практики и практика.
5. Кристальная честность (Высочайшая Искренность), Безграничность, Высшая смелость и решимость (решительность). 
6. Внезнаковая передача "Сердцем передавать Сердце".

Как дополнительные аспекты практики: снятие давления авторитетов, вечная недосказанность - практик сам должен сообразить, центрированность и неэгоистичное поведение, нейтрализация нигилизма и дискурсивного мышления, практическое применение достигнутого уровня в повседневной жизне (нет работы - нет еды), не по сутрам жить а сверять свой путь по ним, то есть не сутра вращает ум, а ум - сутру, то же и к мантре и к иной практике, можно практиковать практически любую практику - если действительно можешь  :Wink: .
Вкратце, пожалуй, всё. 
Всем успехов в практике! Намо Будда!
Бодхидхарма пошёл пить чай,
Дождь прекратился, му-му, ...........

----------


## dongen

Есть ещё маленькая особенность: сидишь себе сидишь, ничего не происходит, (в других школах буддизма что-то делают, что-то происходит ), затем хлоп!!! и произошло.  :Wink:

----------


## Ноки

> А если нет за что держаться


Тогда зачем ты это говоришь?

----------


## Лик

Ребята, тогда может вообще не говорить, ведь рано или поздно всех хлопнет :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Надежда на то, что рано или поздно хлопнет - не имеет отношения к Буддийской практике

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Хлопнуть может утром, в туалете и очень звучно.

----------


## dongen

> Надежда на то, что рано или поздно хлопнет - не имеет отношения к Буддийской практике


надежды не имеют отошения настолько - насколько это у каждого практика индивидуально. Судить об упайя , которые даже не все махасаттвы сразу постигали  - это ли не самодовольство? и самоуверенность.
А вот что действительно не имеет отношение к практике ДЗЕН - это безаппеляционные высказывания и суждения, которые к ому же не подкреплены РЕАЛЬНЫМ опытом в должной мере. Если по существу сказать нечего, то не лучше ли предаться молчанию? дорогой, геноцвали  :Wink:

----------


## dongen

> Хлопнуть может утром, в туалете и очень звучно.


С каким Сердцем написаны предшествующие строки (о туалете) ?

Внимательность и в туалете практикуется, хорошо бы ещё правильно питаться, чтоб и остальное было гармоничным и правильным  :Big Grin: 
а момент просветления может произойти в любое мгновение и в любом месте.
Намо Будда!

----------


## dongen

> Ребята, тогда может вообще не говорить, ведь рано или поздно всех хлопнет


 :Big Grin:  В Лотосовой Сутре чётко сказано, что каждый практик и живое существо достигнет Истинного освобождения.
Молчание - не есть молчание, говорение - не есть говорение, истинное молчание присутствует везде, и в говорении в том числе.
Ну, а для тех, кто привязан к форме, слово "хлоп" можно свободно заменить на иное, можно и на действие, хотя как по мне: хорошие и правдивые слова - тоже действие.

----------


## Won Soeng

> надежды не имеют отошения настолько - насколько это у каждого практика индивидуально. Судить об упайя , которые даже не все махасаттвы сразу постигали  - это ли не самодовольство? и самоуверенность.
> А вот что действительно не имеет отношение к практике ДЗЕН - это безаппеляционные высказывания и суждения, которые к ому же не подкреплены РЕАЛЬНЫМ опытом в должной мере. Если по существу сказать нечего, то не лучше ли предаться молчанию? дорогой, геноцвали


Поговорим об этом, когда Ваши надежды оправдаются.

----------


## dongen

Поговорим об этом, когда Ваши надежды оправдаются.

ЭТО делают, а не разговаривают. Надежды уже оправдались и умерли давно. 
Почему Ваш ум так упорно цепляется за это слово "надежды"? я не употреблял его. Давать оценку  - вряд ли Вам, уважаемый и глубокомудрый, под силу. Кичиться достижениями - тож не стану. "На том и порешили Иван Васильевич с Петькой ....  :Smilie:  "

----------


## Шавырин

Думай как Будда,говори как Будда,поступай как Будда(Ваджраяна)
Бодхидхарма пошел пить чай...(неужели на Запад?)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

когда утром Вы узнаёте, что Ваш организм прекрасно работает это уже не плохо.

----------


## dongen

> когда утром Вы узнаёте, что Ваш организм прекрасно работает это уже не плохо.


Составляющая часть правильного мышления - жизнеутверждающий позитивизм. Не "не плохо", а ХОРОШО.
"по-доброму взгляните на себя "  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chantu

не выдержал я молчания и решил поделиться своим скромным опытом, мне приятно утверждение Линь-цзы....моя практика это отсутствие практики, или по другому все что мы не делаем и есть наша практика. Где бы ты не был если ты находишься в настоящем моменте то это и есть практика и просветление.

----------


## Ersh

> не выдержал я молчания и решил поделиться своим скромным опытом, мне приятно утверждение Линь-цзы....моя практика это отсутствие практики, или по другому все что мы не делаем и есть наша практика. Где бы ты не был если ты находишься в настоящем моменте то это и есть практика и просветление.


Это понимание слов Линьцзи - очень распространенное заблуждение.

----------


## Chantu

Может быть я немного поясню. Просветление и счастье,радость и концентрация доступны нам только в настоящем моменте. Прошлого уже нет.буд-ее еще не наступило.
Не смотря на то что Татхагата достиг просветления под деревом-фикусом он на протяжении всей земной жизни постоянно занимался практикой или согласно моему пониманию все время он находился в настоящем моменте.

----------


## Ersh

> Не смотря на то что Татхагата достиг просветления под деревом-фикусом он на протяжении всей земной жизни постоянно занимался практикой или согласно моему пониманию все время он находился в настоящем моменте


.
Несомненно это так. Именно поэтому между осознанностью человека, занимавшегося буддийской практикой осознанности, и бытовым пониманием осознанности - огромная разница.
Вы что понимаете под осознанностью?

----------


## Шавырин

Бытовая осознанность,буддийская осознанность.И это говорит Ersh?

----------


## Ersh

> Бытовая осознанность,буддийская осознанность.И это говорит Ersh?


Говорю, говорю. Если уж и Вы вступили в тему, тоже давайте, вываливайте, что у Вас там за осознанность такая :Smilie:

----------


## Chantu

осознанность это пребывание в настоящем моменте. это состояние когда человек следит за своим дыханием, следит за своими мыслями но не захвачен ими-это и есть медитация или дхьяна(джняна)
А в бытовом применение только в суде человека спрашивают осознанно он совершил или нет.

----------


## Ersh

> осознанность это пребывание в настоящем моменте. это состояние когда человек следит за своим дыханием, следит за своими мыслями но не захвачен ими-это и есть медитация или дхьяна(джняна)
> А в бытовом применение только в суде человека спрашивают осознанно он совершил или нет.


Если Вам это удается, то снимаю шляпу.

----------


## Chantu

не стоит ...не снимайте ...я только стараюсь по мере сил...вот и к вам заглянул на огонек для подпитки этой энергии осознанности.
Кроме того по жизни чем дальше едешь тем больше недостатков в себе находишь(это я про себя) и тем больше понимаешь людей, никто не сможет бросить камень...так как все рождены и так дальше по кругу....только  неразрывность меты и праджни может вывести нас за пределы круга.

----------


## Шавырин

Ни та ни эта.
Слова-сеть.
Отдай другому свое саттори.

----------


## Юнонг

> осознанность это пребывание в настоящем моменте. это состояние когда человек следит за своим дыханием, следит за своими мыслями но не захвачен ими-это и есть медитация или дхьяна(джняна)
> А в бытовом применение только в суде человека спрашивают осознанно он совершил или нет.


Так следить, или не следить?
Или следить, но не допускать захвата?
Полностью захвачены только умалишенные, совсем не захвачены - тоже.
Каково процентное соотношение?

----------


## Ersh

> Ни та ни эта.
> Слова-сеть.
> Отдай другому свое саттори.


Некому передавать, нечего передавать. Катц!

----------


## Ersh

> Так следить, или не следить?
> Или следить, но не допускать захвата?
> Полностью захвачены только умалишенные, совсем не захвачены - тоже.
> Каково процентное соотношение?


Достаточно ли Вы ума лишенная, чтобы ум не подсовывал Вам новые и новые препятствия? Делайте, что можете. Главное здесь и сейчас.

----------


## dongen

Следить за мыслями и не быть ими захваченными - хорошо, но это ещё не ЧАНь-сознание. Только основа фундамента. Надо идти дальше. Хотя, несомненно, это уже что-то,  хороший уровень. Вежливый Ерш - и шляпу снял  :Smilie: 
Буддийская осознанность начинается по-настоящему только после прохождения и освоения ПЕРВОГО принципа Учения - учения о Шуньяте (и реального переживания).
Хорошая осознанность и наблюдение за мыслями и не только своими - у разведчиков. Однако, это не означает, что они на пути Будды.

----------

Тимур Бутовский (31.12.2018)

----------


## Юнонг

Идешь, и думаешь: " А хорошо я слежу, и, ведь, совсем не захвачен. Вот дерево, это я его вижу. И, ведь, понимаю, что это не то, чтобы я на него смотрю. Хорошо..."  :Smilie: 

Ум? Это его основное занятие - подсовывать. Главное, не мешать.
Перестал мешать - и вот оно. А потом опять все смешивается... Нормально.
Конечно, надо бы удивиться "какой ум?", "где он?"...

----------


## Юнонг

> Достаточно ли Вы ума лишенная, чтобы ум не подсовывал Вам новые и новые препятствия? Делайте, что можете. Главное здесь и сейчас.


А что делать?
Допустим, я проснулся. Что дальше, встать? Не проблема.
А, главное, как это - здесь и сейчас? Взял и сделал?
Так ведь непонятно что..., и для чего..., впереди где-то цель?

----------


## Ersh

Да все полюбому здесь и сейчас, можно расслабиться. Если в голову лезут вопросы - то возвращайтесь к осознаванию.

----------


## Chantu

> А что делать?
> Допустим, я проснулся. Что дальше, встать? Не проблема.
> А, главное, как это - здесь и сейчас? Взял и сделал?
> Так ведь непонятно что..., и для чего..., впереди где-то цель?


Я лично следуя традиции Тит Нат Хана повторяю каждое утро-
Пробуждение
Я проснулся этим утром,  я улыбаюсь.
Новые двадцать четыре часа доступны мне.
Я обещаю прожить каждый момент полностью
Я обещаю смотреть на всех живых существ глазами сострадания

----------


## Chantu

> Хорошая осознанность и наблюдение за мыслями и не только своими - у разведчиков. Однако, это не означает, что они на пути Будды.


Позвольте с вами не согласиться в терминологии, у раведчиков хорошая концентрация, еси бы у них была хорошая осознанность тог что они делают я уверен они бы бросили лицемерить и ушли бы с работы на пенсию или в монастырь, большая разница между хорошей концентрацией и хорошей осознанностью. Водитель автомобиля тоже концентрируется на дороге(в ротивном случае с нее слетает) но осознает он или нет что находиться в настоящем моменте или захвачен мыслями о том какая красивая девушка в мини переходит улицу....так он может и концентрацию потерять.

----------


## dongen

> Позвольте с вами не согласиться в терминологии, у раведчиков хорошая концентрация, еси бы у них была хорошая осознанность тог что они делают я уверен они бы бросили лицемерить и ушли бы с работы на пенсию или в монастырь, большая разница между хорошей концентрацией и хорошей осознанностью. Водитель автомобиля тоже концентрируется на дороге(в ротивном случае с нее слетает) но осознает он или нет что находиться в настоящем моменте или захвачен мыслями о том какая красивая девушка в мини переходит улицу....так он может и концентрацию потерять.


конечно, можно не соглашаться. Никаких проблем.! Более того, ставьте всё под добрый взгляд исследователя  :Smilie: 
Но у разведчиков - реально высокая осознанность. Осознанность - это подготовка к просветлению, но не ПРЯМОЙ инструмент. Это же АЗБУКА Буддизма.  :Wink:

----------


## Chikara

> осознанность это пребывание в настоящем моменте. это состояние когда человек следит за своим дыханием, следит за своими мыслями но не захвачен ими-это и есть медитация или дхьяна(джняна)
> А в бытовом применение только в суде человека спрашивают осознанно он совершил или нет.


Это только писк. Я сниму перед вами шляпу только тогда, когда вы достигните такой осознанности, когда вы опустив голову на неизбежную плаху, уперевшись подбородком в чурку, будете осознавать под взмахом меча приятное дуновение ветра и радостный стрекот кузнечика вблизи... Так что не обольщайтесь пожалуйста :Smilie:

----------


## Юнонг

> Я лично следуя традиции Тит Нат Хана повторяю каждое утро-
> Пробуждение
> Я проснулся этим утром,  я улыбаюсь.
> Новые двадцать четыре часа доступны мне.
> Я обещаю прожить каждый момент полностью
> Я обещаю смотреть на всех живых существ глазами сострадания


Пользоваться готовыми формулами - значит совершать неадекватные действия.
Можно, например, не создавать некую улыбку, а радоваться не улыбаясь.
Не изображать глаза сострадания, а просто смотреть.
Глаза должны быть всегда одинаковыми.
Застывшими от множества постигаемых объектов.
"Глаза сострадания" - это всего лишь намек.
Если он один раз понят, то может быть отброшен.
А то, вроде, как нагрешил и помолился.
Да и 24 часа - многовато для планирования.

Может быть, проще?
Оп, и в дамки. И шашки с доски. Только медленно.
Ну, а если начнется следующая секунда, то можно и повторить.
Не всегда удается выиграть, но и надобности такой нет.

----------


## Ноки

> Пользоваться готовыми формулами - значит совершать неадекватные действия.


И есть ли при этом исключения? Ну например мантра (готовая формула) праджни-парамиты? Категоричность то же готовая формула, другой вопрос как она используется.
Первое слово наиболее акцентирует сферу мысли произносящего его.

----------


## Chantu

[QUOTE=Юнона;208997]Пользоваться готовыми формулами - значит совершать неадекватные действия.
Можно, например, не создавать некую улыбку, а радоваться не улыбаясь.
Не изображать глаза сострадания, а просто смотреть.

Уважаемая Юнона Гадхи это старый проверенный метод практики(хотя вы лично можете и не применять его) но Тит Нат Хан предлогает его так как и ему прелогали опытные монахи тогда когда он только начал практику.
Лично мне этот метод очень близок и понятен. Можно конечно есть соль и не считать ее соленой.....ну это кому как!

----------


## Chantu

Но у разведчиков - реально высокая осознанность. Осознанность - это подготовка к просветлению, но не ПРЯМОЙ инструмент. Это же АЗБУКА Буддизма.  :Wink: [/QUOTE]
а вы сами каких будете? с какой раведкой работаете?(если не секрет) :Smilie:

----------


## Ноки

> а вы сами каких будете? с какой раведкой работаете?(если не секрет)


Ведь сказано же: разведка доброго взгляда исследователя!

----------


## Юнонг

*Ноки * 
Спонтанное действие только выглядит категоричным.
Мантра - не формула действия, а форма не-действия.
*
Chantu*
Соль одна. И до чтения, и в момент чтения, и даже после чтения. 
Процесс чтения не влияет на ее свойство солености, но, иногда, изменяет восприятие.
Восприятие же, настроенное особым образом, искажает действительность.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Кто на ком стоял потрудитесь излагать яснее.

----------


## Ноки

> Кто на ком стоял потрудитесь излагать яснее.


Никто ни на ком не стоял! Благодарность может быть и за явленное понимание.
Спонтанность движения рождая знак, закладывает сокровенную изначальность к грядущему проявлению слова.

----------


## Won Soeng

Придерживаться осознанности в хороших условиях - нетрудно.
Цель - осознать зарождение бессознательности и путь свободный от семян омрачений.

----------


## Юнонг

В хороших условиях действительно легко, но когда легко, то условия хорошие.

Цель "осознать" не приведет к результату, потому что осознавание не является следствием.
Осознавание существует только при наличии бессознательного,
поэтому хорошо находиться как раз посередине между ними,
в понимании, что действительно некуда идти.

Семена омрачений - очень тяжелая выдумка.

----------


## Won Soeng

> В хороших условиях действительно легко, но когда легко, то условия хорошие.


Что является причиной условий?




> Цель "осознать" не приведет к результату, потому что осознавание не является следствием


О, это Вы хорошо заметили. Но недолго:



> поэтому хорошо находиться как раз посередине между ними,
> в понимании, что действительно некуда идти.


Вы понимаете? Где середина между синим и сладким?




> Семена омрачений - очень тяжелая выдумка


Бросьте, не таскайте тяжести.

----------


## Юнонг

Если бессознательность - это отсутствие осознования,
то в реально работающем уме, они постоянно взаимодействуют.
Или осознал, так осознал? Отсюда понятно, что находиться посередине - это значит быть внимательным, распознавая оба состояния.

Если бессознательность что-то другое, то от слов уже оскомина... :Confused:

----------


## Николай Г.

По мне так не никакой БЕССОЗНАТЕЛЬНОСТИ, не существует в принципе. Это всего лишь умственная категория, логическая концепция.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если бессознательность - это отсутствие осознования


Нет. Я спросил Вас, где середина между синим и сладким. Вы понимаете это?

Бессознательность - это привязанная осознанность.

----------


## Won Soeng

> По мне так не никакой БЕССОЗНАТЕЛЬНОСТИ, не существует в принципе. Это всего лишь умственная категория, логическая концепция.


Если сознание привязано, подвержено влечению, оно становится неподвижным, фиксированным. Так теряется бдительность и возникает неведение. Полная бессознательность - это сознание полностью неподвижное, неспособное к движению.

----------


## Юнонг

> Нет. Я спросил Вас, где середина между синим и сладким. Вы понимаете это?


Ну, да. Смысл вопроса был понят.
Обдумывание же его содержания в конце концов останавливает рассудочную деятельность, но в прекращении какой-либо деятельности при помощи разных методов нет необходимости. Если, конечно, необходимости уже нет.

----------


## Ноки

как я понимаю полный ответ это точка, он один и точка.
И всё значительно проще. Середина там где заканчивается синее и начинается сладкое.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> как я понимаю полный ответ это точка, он один и точка.
> И всё значительно проще. Середина там где заканчивается синее и начинается сладкое.


Это рассудочное мышление, сравнивающее. Попытка дать какой-нибудь ответ.

В чем разница между синим и сладким? 

Правильная исходная точка должна быть достигнута. Но остановка в исходной точке - это полная несвобода, привязанность к пустоте.
В правильной исходной точке нет препятствий и границ, бесконечное пространство во всех направлениях. 

Синее небо, сладкий сахар.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну, да. Смысл вопроса был понят.
> Обдумывание же его содержания в конце концов останавливает рассудочную деятельность, но в прекращении какой-либо деятельности при помощи разных методов нет необходимости. Если, конечно, необходимости уже нет.


Вы говорите правильные слова. 
Если Вы обдумываете - значит Вы ищете ответ, не знаете его. Эти попытки - хорошая практика. Когда вся деятельность прекращена - могут быть осознаны импульсы и устремления, зарождающие эту деятельность. 
Я не верю Вам. Позвольте задать Вам вопрос. Что происходит прямо сейчас?

----------


## Easmirnov

> Где середина между синим и сладким?


Вот пример с ответом на подобный вопрос:



> Дзен привлекает меня как возможность религии без бога. Я был удивлен, что перед каждым занятием мы должны были взывать и кланяться пред статуей Будды. Символично или нет, но для меня это была материализация, ведущая к обожествлению.
> Сидение не было большим бедствием, поскольку мы прерывали наши двух-трехчасовые часовые занятия несколькими прогулками. Мы должны были дышать определенным образом и сосредоточивать внимание на дыхании, чтобы свести к минимуму вторжение мыслей, в то время, как Мастер с важным видом прохаживался, иногда поправляя нашу позу. Каждый раз, когда он подходил ко мне, я волновался. Это, конечно, расстраивало мое дыхание. Он ударил меня сильно лишь несколько раз. У него были очень мощные брюшные мышцы, которые он любил демонстрировать. У меня создалось впечатление, что мышцы значили для него больше, чем просветление.
> Я находился там около двух месяцев. Не было времени, чтобы как следует ознакомиться с игрой к о а н. Он дал мне только один по-детски простой к о а н: "Какого цвета ветер?". Он, кажется, был удовлетворен, когда вместо ответа я дунул ему в лицо.


Отсюда (ссылка на книгу)
*BTR,* хлопнуть в ладоши, пукнуть, поклониться и выйти: найти правильный способ ответа на вопрос - еще не значит понять его. Человек, имеющий фотографическую память, способен запоминать массивы информации и правильно отвечать на любые вопросы совершенно не понимая их сути. 
Правильной практика дзен будет только в том случае, если она уже сейчас приносит свои плоды. Вера в то, что будет потом - это хороший повод начать практиковать  :Smilie:

----------


## Ноки

Easmirnov
Если быть внимательнее, не будет возникать постов о...!  :Smilie:

----------


## Easmirnov

*Ноки,* если бы я был внимательным, я бы уже был в Нирване  :Wink:

----------


## Ноки

Не надо так далеко  Eas, достаточно и своевременно пукнуть.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот пример с ответом на подобный вопрос:
> 
> Отсюда (ссылка на книгу)
> *BTR,* хлопнуть в ладоши, пукнуть, поклониться и выйти: найти правильный способ ответа на вопрос - еще не значит понять его. Человек, имеющий фотографическую память, способен запоминать массивы информации и правильно отвечать на любые вопросы совершенно не понимая их сути. 
> Правильной практика дзен будет только в том случае, если она уже сейчас приносит свои плоды. Вера в то, что будет потом - это хороший повод начать практиковать


Вы рассказали о том, какой должен быть правильный ответ, но не дали этого ответа. Чужие ответы не имеют значения. Подуть в ответ на вопрос "Какого цвета ветер" - это хороший ответ. Но рассказать эту историю в ответ на вопрос: "Где середина между синим и сладким" - это только сравнивание вопросов между собой. Если Вы уже понимаете, ответ есть немедленно, непосредственно. Если я спрошу Вас, какого цвета небо, Вы знаете ответ еще до того, как скажете его. Но если ответа сразу же нет, значит нет понимания. 

Дальше вы рассуждаете о действиях, как о правильном способе ответа на вопрос. Когда Вы понимаете действие, Вам не нужно рассуждать. Если мы с Вами встретимся и я протяну Вам руку, Вы не будете рассуждать, на какой вопрос является это правильным способом ответа. Вашим правильным действием будет пожать мою руку, это будет значить, что Вы понимаете мой ум в этот момент.

Все коаны - это описание ситуации. Когда Вы узнаете ситуацию - Ваш ответ уже готов. Не важен способ, которым Вы дадите этот ответ. Важно то, что Вы не угадываете, не размышляете, не ищете способы. Узнать ситуацию - это ясный ум, пробужденный ум, исходная точка. Действовать в ситуации - это свобода, правильное понимание. Если Вы узнаете ситуацию - Ваш ум ясен. Если Вы узнаете ситуацию, но не можете в этой ситуации действовать - Ваш ум несвободен. Цель практики дзен - сделать ум ясным, а сделав ум ясным - освободить его от препятствий и страхов, сделать его свободным.

----------


## Юнонг

> Вы говорите правильные слова. 
> Если Вы обдумываете - значит Вы ищете ответ, не знаете его. Эти попытки - хорошая практика. Когда вся деятельность прекращена - могут быть осознаны импульсы и устремления, зарождающие эту деятельность. 
> Я не верю Вам. Позвольте задать Вам вопрос. Что происходит прямо сейчас?


Ну, хорошо. Прямо сейчас все и происходит.
Но прямо же сейчfс "всё" превращается в "не всё".
А какова ваша версия?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну, хорошо. Прямо сейчас все и происходит.
> Но прямо же сейчfс "всё" превращается в "не всё".
> А какова ваша версия?


Вы говорите, что происходит все. Достаточно чего-то одного. Прямо сейчас Вы читаете это сообщение.

----------


## Николай Г.

Да уж... одно дело понять звук хлопка одной ладони, другое дело его услышать! :Confused:

----------


## Easmirnov

> Цель практики дзен - сделать ум ясным, а сделав ум ясным - освободить его от препятствий и страхов, сделать его свободным.


Спасибо за хороший ответ. Но я встречал множество практик, преследующих эту же цель.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Спасибо за хороший ответ. Но я встречал множество практик, преследующих эту же цель.


Да, верно, есть много разных практик, целью которых является сделать ум ясным и свободным от препятствий и страхов.

----------


## Easmirnov

*BTR*, почему Вы выбрали практику дзен?

----------


## Won Soeng

> *BTR*, почему Вы выбрали практику дзен?


Если Вы понимаете это "Вы", Вы понимаете и почему происходит тот или другой выбор. Если Вы не понимаете это "Вы", как Вам понять, насколько неизбежен тот или другой вариант? Сейчас Вы находитесь здесь, на этом форуме. Это происходит по причине наличия у Вас связи с Дхармой. Дело вовсе не в "почему". Выбор живых существ происходит "зачем". "Почему" - это лишь иллюзия выбора, оправдание произошедшего, укрепление иллюзии свободы совершенного выбора.

Если Вы спросите "зачем" я выбрал практику дзен, я Вам отвечу. Чтобы спасти все живые существа от страданий. Эта мотивация присутствовала в моем уме прежде, чем я услышал что-либо о дзен.

----------


## Ноки

BTR  зачастую это непроизносимо. Но уж сказав, не промолчишь глубже. И всё же! Да, и всё же!!!

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR  зачастую это непроизносимо. Но уж сказав, не промолчишь глубже. И всё же! Да, и всё же!!!


Слова могут быть ядом, могут быть лекарством. Лекарство в свою очередь - тоже яд, вызывающий привыкание и потребность. Так же и молчание, и любое действие или бездействие.

Вопрос с какой целью это происходит. Все может быть использовано для пробуждения и для омрачения. Можно ударить, чтобы человек очнулся и заметил, что очнулся. Можно ударить, чтобы человек омрачился. Разная мотивация, одинаковое внешнее действие, разный внутренний эффект. Между мгновенным пробуждением и последующим омрачением может быть очень короткий миг. 
Кто не обнаружил пробуждения в себе, упускает, ради чего все происходит, упускает тот момент, ради обнаружения которого все затеяно.

----------


## Ноки

Да, цеслесообразность!

----------


## Юнонг

> Вы говорите, что происходит все. Достаточно чего-то одного. Прямо сейчас Вы читаете это сообщение.


Это и было моей первоначальной версией.
Но, ведь, все изменяется, и  "прямо сейчас" превращается в "прямо потом", и, как следствие, в уме происходят разные вещи. Разве нужно их останавливать, только для того, чтобы сказать "я читаю это сообщение"?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это и было моей первоначальной версией.
> Но, ведь, все изменяется, и  "прямо сейчас" превращается в "прямо потом", и, как следствие, в уме происходят разные вещи. Разве нужно их останавливать, только для того, чтобы сказать "я читаю это сообщение"?


Все дело в том, что у Вас сразу начинается размышление, и Вы не осознаете, что у этих размышлений есть опора.

Где граница между сейчас и раньше? Где граница между сейчас и потом? Где граница между здесь и там? Вы понимаете это?

Бесконечное пространство во всех направления без начала и конца и есть опора для мышления.

----------


## Юнонг

> Все дело в том, что у Вас сразу начинается размышление, и Вы не осознаете, что у этих размышлений есть опора.
> 
> Где граница между сейчас и раньше? Где граница между сейчас и потом? Где граница между здесь и там? Вы понимаете это?
> 
> Бесконечное пространство во всех направления без начала и конца и есть опора для мышления.


Но, ведь не начиная размышления, нельзя составить фразу.
Можно составлять фразу, оставляя мысли свободными. Можно, размышляя, не реагировать на собственные размышления. Составить фразу в ответ на вопрос, это такое же естественное действие, как выпить воду из стакана.  Всего навсего, не нужно лезть из кожи, если это легкий нюанс, будет понятен.

Да, установление границ губительно для понимания, так как приводит к неадекватности.
Но и сознательное невосприятие границ также губительно, так как тоже приводит к неадекватности.

----------


## Ноки



----------


## Айвар

> Все коаны - это описание ситуации.


Мне все же кажется что есть не ситуации, а разные люди. Тогда и понятно станет, что описывать нечего.




> Да, верно, есть много разных практик, целью которых является сделать ум ясным и свободным от препятствий и страхов.


Первое препятствие это напряжение, усилие. Каков результат практики усилия?
Узнать первое побуждающее намерение и выразить его 9иметь подобное) желание, на мой взгляд, это и есть практика спонтанного действия, в том числе и высказывания (коан).

----------


## Ноки

> *Мне все же кажется что...*
> Первое препятствие это напряжение, усилие. Каков результат практики усилия?
> *Узнать первое побуждающее намерение* и выразить его 9иметь подобное) желание, *на мой взгляд*, это и есть практика спонтанного действия, в том числе и высказывания (коан).


Здесь видно первое побуждающее намерение в первых словах. Далее уже менее важно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Андрей Б

извиняюсь,что вклинился в разговор столь мудрых людей...но--чань-это ведь не просто игра словами и понятиями...это великий труд...в теме о "практике дзен" хотелось бы прочитать именно --о практике...неплохо было бы,если кто то из сведущих объяснил ,КАК работать над коаном...именно--о технике работы над ним...так же неплохо бы было услышать от высокомудрых о пробуждении "чувства сомнения"...ведь как говорили старые мастера,эти практики--единственный путь к мгновенному пробуждению...если,конечно,правильно их применить...может быть,кто нибудь расскажет об этом...без излишнего филосовствования,языком,понятным простым суетным людям...

----------


## Ersh

2 Андрей Б.

Для начала такой коан надо получить у своего мастера. Коаны они разные бывают - одни решают на кратком ритрите, для других нужно закрываться в монастыре на несколько месяцев. А есть коаны, которые даются на всю жизнь, один. Для решения коана нужно полностью на нем сосредоточиться. То-есть действительно полностью. Такого сосредоточения невозможно достичь без серьезной тренировки и просто сидя за компом в квартире.

----------


## dongen

Из опыта практики и общения с практиками (в том числе мастерами) коаны не дают сразу. Новоиспечённым адептом лучше поработать с другими практиками.
От коана как практики уже не отказываются никогда. Слабым духом здесь не место. А посему надо окрепнуть в практике , отшлифовать грубые клеши до блеска ума. Практика коана очень напряжённая, может и "крышка" слететь непредсказуемо.
В дополнение к сказанному Ершом есть практики постепенных коанов (примерно по нескольку лет на каждый). За девять лет и пробудитесь  :Wink: 
Характерно для СССР граждан - сразу замах на всё  :Smilie: 
Намерение - вещь хорошая, но ресурсы надо расчитыавать. При необходимости наращивать. Практика ПАРАМИТ - абсолютно беспроиграшная  :Smilie: 
Надо хорошо отработать концентрацию, присутствие, продышать свой ум, снять истерические и иные реакции, повысить осознанность, заложить фундамент общебуддийской философии и школы дзен, сутры изучить (до свободного цитирования), проработать мантрами ум, а затем и к дзен переходить и к практике коана.  :Smilie: 
Ищите учителя. По другому - никак. Пока можно предварительные практики делать, учить и штудировать сутры. 
Намо Будда!

----------


## Дохо

Что делать, если учитель умер? :Frown:

----------


## Ноки

Учитель жив! Не доверяйтесь очевидности.

----------


## Юнонг

> Что делать, если учитель умер?


Надо убить следующего, пока он не умер.
(в себе, конечно)

----------


## Айвар

> хотелось бы прочитать именно --о практике...неплохо было бы,если кто то из сведущих объяснил ,КАК работать над коаном...именно--о технике работы над ним...так же неплохо бы было услышать от высокомудрых о пробуждении "чувства сомнения"... ведь как говорили старые мастера,эти практики--единственный путь к мгновенному пробуждению...если,конечно,правильно их применить...может быть,кто нибудь расскажет об этом...без излишнего филосовствования,языком,понятным простым суетным людям...


По поводу "единственного пути" ... есть такие слова владыки йогинов Тилопы:

Оставь *то*, за что *ты* цепляешься!
Это всё, что требуется для реализации.
Никто ничего не постигнет другим способом.

После этого он посоветывал:

Тебя сковывают не явления, а твои цепляния за них.
отсеки свои цепляния, Наропа!


Моему слабому уму кажется, что там где великое сомнение там и великая вера.

----------


## Николай Г.

> По поводу "единственного пути" ... есть такие слова владыки йогинов Тилопы:
> 
> Оставь *то*, за что *ты* цепляешься!
> Это всё, что требуется для реализации.
> Никто ничего не постигнет другим способом.
> 
> После этого он посоветывал:
> 
> Тебя сковывают не явления, а твои цепляния за них.
> отсеки свои цепляния, Наропа!...


Отсекать цепляние - это всеравно что отсекать воду ножом. Облака никогда не были привязаны к деревьям.

----------


## Айвар

> Отсекать цепляние - это всеравно что отсекать воду ножом.


Хехе. Вы привязаны к образам, я к морали. 




> Облака никогда не были привязаны к деревьям.


Вы это скажите ветру.

----------


## Николай Г.

> ...Вы это скажите ветру.


Ветра не существует :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> Ветра не существует


Ага.  :Smilie:

----------


## Aiker

Читал я недавно Алана Уотса. И где-то с ним согласен, что практика Дза не очень себя оправдывает.
Почему?
Тут немало сомнений...

----------


## Sanchin

> Говорю, говорю. Если уж и Вы вступили в тему, тоже давайте, вываливайте, что у Вас там за осознанность такая


В моем понимании осознанность, это свидетель в чистом виде. Не участник (даже на уровне мыслей) а именно свидетель...
Там есть и продолжение, но это как нибудь потом

----------


## Ersh

Что такое свидетель? Зачем подменять неясное определение еще какой-то метафорой? В Сатипаттхана-сутре все четко написано - как и что осознается.

----------


## Sanchin

Это типо учебник как достичь просветления?
Я не пытаюсь доказать что я прав или не прав. Просто мне интересно. Согласно сутре получается как в том анекдоте про машину для стрижки. Где на вопрос о том что все головы разные, изобретатель радостно поясняет, что это только до первой стрижки.
Выходит, что личные переживания осознанности, у нас с вами будут одинаковые...

----------


## Ersh

> Это типо учебник как достичь просветления?


Типо да

----------


## Дохо

Тогда зачем нужен Учитель? Ведь есть учебник :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Те, кто может учиться только по учебнику, называются Праттьекабуддами. Если Вы 17 лет практикуете, и все там же, то очевидно именно Вам нужен Учитель. 
Когда Учителя рядом нет. то Сутры по практике осознанности очень помогают, правда.

----------


## Дохо

> Те, кто может учиться только по учебнику, называются Праттьекабуддами. Если Вы 17 лет практикуете, и все там же, то очевидно именно Вам нужен Учитель. 
> Когда Учителя рядом нет. то Сутры по практике осознанности очень помогают, правда.


Уважаемый Ersh, у Вас буддологическое образование? Диплом? Или Вы уже сами реализовались? У Вас инка?
А сколько практикуете Вы? И сколько раз Вы встречались со своим Учителем для получения наставлений?
Я привел свои 16 лет практики всего лишь как ничтожно малую величину, вовсе не дающую мне права кого-либо чему-либо поучать - что уж тогда говорить о двух или четырех годах? :Wink: 
Я Вам очень благодарен за возможность общения на данном форуме - но за подобным советом я обращусь к кому-нибудь другому.
Искренне прошу не ершиться :Smilie: 
С глубоким поклоном

----------


## Ersh

Для того, что я написал - не буддологического образования. ни инка не надо. Если Вы не хотите разобраться в собственной практике, буде у Вас нет Учителя - это Ваш личный выбор.
Для справки, изучение практики буддизма я начал в 1990-м году, у японского учителя Сото-дзен. А вообще буддизм изучаю года эдак с 1977-го. Так что давайте не будем трясти друг перед другом годами :Smilie:

----------


## Дохо

Да уж, в 77-м я кушал манку и спал в обнимку с соской :Smilie: 
Наверное, это тоже была такая практика :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Ну, мне еще с тех пор предстоял долгий и извилистый путь - никаких заслуг в этом нет)))

----------


## Дохо

> ...Если Вы не хотите разобраться в собственной практике, буде у Вас нет Учителя - это Ваш личный выбор....


Да хочу вот, хочу - но Учителя почему-то на дорогах не валяются :Smilie: 
Хоть бы завалящего какого найти, что ли :Wink:

----------


## Ersh

Можно я Вас попрошу прочитать эту Сутру, если Вы с ней еще не знакомы, и потом сказать свое мнение - полезна ли она для Вашей практики, или нет? Есть еще хорошее и подробное пояснение по ней Махаси Саядо.

----------


## Дохо

> Можно я Вас попрошу прочитать эту Сутру, если Вы с ней еще не знакомы, и потом сказать свое мнение - полезна ли она для Вашей практики, или нет? Есть еще хорошее и подробное пояснение по ней Махаси Саядо.


Как раз собирался это сделать :Smilie: 
Анапанасатти-сутра мне очень помогает.

----------


## Sanchin

Это я так, спросил, сдуру... Простите меня неразумного. 
Только вот, насколько мне известно, в самом дзен нет ни одного рукописного источника.... Но зато около него - сколько хочешь.
Поскольку, любому ясно, что написано пером - далеко не истина... Или как там

----------


## У Мин

> Когда порождена праджняпармита, тогда уже ничто не порождается и не не порождается.


Уважаемый, а как же вы собрались порождать праджня-парамиту?

----------


## Ersh

> Уважаемый, а как же вы собрались порождать праджня-парамиту?


Не понял вопроса, разверните пожалуйста

----------


## У Мин

Что такое праджня-парамита?

----------


## Ersh

Как на сновидение, на иллюзию, как на мираж и круги на воде - так надо смотреть на все деятельные дхармы

----------


## У Мин

Одолжишь мне свои глаза?

----------


## Артур Гуахо

У Мин, самоутверждаться за счёт Ерша глупо.

----------


## Ersh

> Одолжишь мне свои глаза?


Если бы это Вам помогло...

----------


## У Мин

> Если бы это Вам помогло...


Встретив Будду, что ты будешь делать?

----------


## Chantu

да тут так много поэтов...Басе и не снилось :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

> Встретив Будду, что ты будешь делать?


Уважаемый У Мин, прошу соблюдать правила форума при написании сообщений.

----------


## Ersh

Пользователь У Мин забанен за месяц за систематическое нарушение правил форума.

----------


## Виктор Васильевич

новые поколения будд созерцают просторы интернета)). Правильно, не надо им мешать  :Wink:

----------


## Aiker

> Встретив Будду, что ты будешь делать?


Я предложу ему (если он согласится) посидеть, помолчать. И разойтись по своим делам.

----------


## dongen

> Что такое праджня-парамита?


в сутре Помоста  6 Патриарха - об этом чётко сказано, в том числе, и как практиковать.

----------


## Номад

> Пользователь У Мин забанен за месяц за систематическое нарушение правил форума.


Строго,однако, тут у вас :EEK!:  Интересно,что же такого он нарушил? :Confused:

----------


## Кумо

Номад, интересная  у вас традиция :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ersh

> Строго,однако, тут у вас Интересно,что же такого он нарушил?


Номад, прошу Вас поменять запись в графе "традиция".
Устное замечание за оффтопик.
С правилами написания сообщений можно ознакомиться здесь
Перед регистрацией полезно было бы прочитать.

----------


## Номад

> Номад, интересная  у вас традиция


Пратьекабуддаяна,не слышали разве о такой?По тибетски-ранг-сангс-ргийас,что означает:будда-сам-по-себе.

----------


## Номад

> Номад, прошу Вас поменять запись в графе "традиция".
> Устное замечание за оффтопик.
> С правилами написания сообщений можно ознакомиться здесь
> Перед регистрацией полезно было бы прочитать.


Предлагаете вступить в другую традицию?Спасибо,мне и так неплохо.
А что оффтопного в том,что я поинтересовался,что же такого дурного сказал тот человек?
С правилами знакомился,похоже на тоталитаризм.Представляю,на сколько лет Вы бы забанили вашего же чанького патриарха Умэня за его высказывание о Будде. :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Won Soeng

Номад, Ваше несогласие с правилами основано на ложных предположениях о том, что Патриарх Умэнь направо и налево высказывался о Будде. Если это все, что Вы знаете об учении Умэня, то стоит познакомиться с живущими ныне мастерами дзен.

Вам не стать Буддой, ни в традиции, ни самому по себе, пока Вы полагаете, что есть правила, которые требуют Вашего опровержения.

Отчего бы не написать правду о Вашей традиции? Короткое слово из трех букв. "Нет"

----------


## Номад

> Номад, Ваше несогласие с правилами основано на ложных предположениях о том, что Патриарх Умэнь направо и налево высказывался о Будде. Если это все, что Вы знаете об учении Умэня, то стоит познакомиться с живущими ныне мастерами дзен.
> 
> Вам не стать Буддой, ни в традиции, ни самому по себе, пока Вы полагаете, что есть правила, которые требуют Вашего опровержения.
> 
> Отчего бы не написать правду о Вашей традиции? Короткое слово из трех букв. "Нет"


"Высказывание",написал в единственном числе.Про налево и направо не было даже намека.Если Вы лично знакомы с кем-либо из живущих ныне мастеров дзен,то я рад за Вас.
 А кто Вам сказал,что я хочу стать Буддой?Я лично Вам это говорил?Когда я хотел стать Буддой,у меня ничего не получалось.Как только я перестал хотеть стать Буддой,перестал хотеть остановить мысли и просто стал сидеть,дышать,наблюдать за дыханием,так сразу многое улучшилось.Тело становится горячим во время сидения,дыхание спонтанным,ум спокойным.Пустота в уме и легкое блаженство держится несколько часов после сидения. Блаженство выражается в доброжелательном настрое к окружающим.Мне не стать Буддой?Хорошо,будь по Вашему.Но сидеть и дышать Вы мне разрешаете?Заранее спасибо за положительный ответ.
  "Излагая личную точку зрения — воздержитесь от категоричности и поучающего тона в адрес других участников. 
На форуме запрещено переводить дискуссию на обсуждение личных качеств собеседника. 
На форуме запрещено давать оценку степени развития участника. Все, что можно оценить, — это степень соответствия высказываний собеседника положениям той или иной школы Учения. " Это как Вам?Кто из нас опровергает на деле,а не на словах?

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

ОСЛЫ НЕ ВЫДЕРЖИВАЮТ ПИНКА ДРАКОНА )))

----------


## Номад

> ОСЛЫ НЕ ВЫДЕРЖИВАЮТ ПИНКА ДРАКОНА )))


 :Wink:   )))

----------


## Ersh

Номад не выдержал даже простого замечания. Забанен ввиду нежелания соблюдать Правила форума.

----------


## Won Soeng

> "Высказывание",написал в единственном числе.Про налево и направо не было даже намека.Если Вы лично знакомы с кем-либо из живущих ныне мастеров дзен,то я рад за Вас.
>  А кто Вам сказал,что я хочу стать Буддой?Я лично Вам это говорил?Когда я хотел стать Буддой,у меня ничего не получалось.Как только я перестал хотеть стать Буддой,перестал хотеть остановить мысли и просто стал сидеть,дышать,наблюдать за дыханием,так сразу многое улучшилось.Тело становится горячим во время сидения,дыхание спонтанным,ум спокойным.Пустота в уме и легкое блаженство держится несколько часов после сидения. Блаженство выражается в доброжелательном настрое к окружающим.Мне не стать Буддой?Хорошо,будь по Вашему.Но сидеть и дышать Вы мне разрешаете?Заранее спасибо за положительный ответ.
>   "Излагая личную точку зрения — воздержитесь от категоричности и поучающего тона в адрес других участников. 
> На форуме запрещено переводить дискуссию на обсуждение личных качеств собеседника. 
> На форуме запрещено давать оценку степени развития участника. Все, что можно оценить, — это степень соответствия высказываний собеседника положениям той или иной школы Учения. " Это как Вам?Кто из нас опровергает на деле,а не на словах?


Спасибо за Ваши замечания мне. Я прошу у Вас прощения за совершенные мной нарушения правил. Признаюсь, что это было сделано мной нарочно, для того, чтобы проверить Ваш ум. Форма сообщения была только ловушкой.

По сути Вашего ответа, скажу Вам: Вы могли обратить внимание на содержание замечания, но Вы предпочли обратить внимание на форму сделанного Вам замечания, поэтому содержание Вам не понравилось. Ваша привязанность к форме это именно то, на что я Вам хотел указать. Вам решать, обращать ли внимание на замечания об ошибках.

Вы можете продолжать Вашу практику сидения и дыхания самостоятельно и самостоятельно надеяться обнаружить и преодолеть ошибки в практике. Или можете обратиться к дзен-мастеру (или учителю другой традиции) за наставлением в практику. Вера в себя и самоуверенность - весьма разные состояния ума. Распознавать что есть что в Вашем случае и решать Вам.

Всего Вам доброго.

----------


## Won Soeng

> ОСЛЫ НЕ ВЫДЕРЖИВАЮТ ПИНКА ДРАКОНА )))


Ослы, которых приходилось встречать в жизни чаще всего полагают что они и есть - драконы. Когда встретите пинающегося дракона - приглядитесь к его ушам.

----------


## Тацумоку

Это повтор моего поста, размещённого здесь http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=295
Подумал, что, возможно, он будет уместен в соответствующей теме. 
Однажды побывал в гостях у знакомого японца (дело было в Токио), практикующего дзадзэн. Причём практикует он в основном дома, т.к. и работает тоже дома - по 14 часов в день точит какие-то детали для Тойота в оборудованной на первом этаже мастерской, - а живёт с семьёй (женой и полугодовалой на тот момент дочкой) на втором этаже в крохотной комнате. А по крыше его дома с 5 часов утра до часу ночи... ездят поезда одной из линий токийского метро, каждые ...дцать секунд. Потому что "дом" представляет из себя эстакаду линии метро, пространство под которой застроено и поделено между такими вот "домовладельцами".
Когда через 5 минут пребывания "под колёсами поезда" я спросил его, как же он умудряется не только жить, но ещё и практиковать в ТАКИХ условиях, он ответил: "Если бы у меня была возможность, то ради семьи я, конечно же, сменил место жительства, но для практики дзадзэн - это идеальное место. Вы же понимаете..." И рассмеялся. 
"Вы всё ещё ищете спокойное, уединённое место для практики? Тогда мы идём к вам!" (лозунг японских метростроевцев)  )))))))
Успехов.

----------


## Aleksey L.

сото дзен = внешний дзен ?

----------


## Kleon

У парня из японии свои проблемы.

----------


## Kleon

> сото дзен = внешний дзен ?


Кто создает внутреннее или внешнее? Сото это Сото.

----------


## Secundus

> ... Однажды побывал в гостях у знакомого японца (дело было в Токио), практикующего дзадзэн. Причём практикует он в основном дома, т.к. и работает тоже дома - по 14 часов в день точит какие-то детали для Тойота в оборудованной на первом этаже мастерской, - а живёт с семьёй (женой и полугодовалой на тот момент дочкой) на втором этаже в крохотной комнате. А по крыше его дома с 5 часов утра до часу ночи... ездят поезда одной из линий токийского метро, каждые ...дцать секунд. Потому что "дом" представляет из себя эстакаду линии метро, пространство под которой застроено и поделено между такими вот "домовладельцами".
> Когда через 5 минут пребывания "под колёсами поезда" я спросил его, как же он умудряется не только жить, но ещё и практиковать в ТАКИХ условиях, он ответил: "Если бы у меня была возможность, то ради семьи я, конечно же, сменил место жительства, но для практики дзадзэн - это идеальное место. Вы же понимаете..." И рассмеялся. ...


а что практикует его жена и ребенок ? 
имхо, ребенок вырастет нервным больным человеком, если с рождения над его головой летят поезда по 20 часов в сутки.
где же сострадание к ближайшим жс ?

----------


## Тацумоку

> а что практикует его жена и ребенок ?


Жизнь. И смирение перед обстоятельствами, которые не в силах изменить. (прочитайте внимательнее его ответ, "если бы была возможность" - это не фигура речи, в их условиях изменить в лучшую сторону действительно практически ничего нельзя).



> имхо, ребенок вырастет нервным больным человеком, если с рождения над его головой летят поезда по 20 часов в сутки.


Да вроде бы ничего. Даже девять лет спустя не хуже других. )))



> где же сострадание к ближайшим жс ?


СО-страдание (т.е. совместное страдание)"к ближайшим жс" проявляется, например, в том, что человек не убегает в монастырь под предлогом "спасения всех живых существ", а практикует в имеющихся условиях, продолжая заботиться о них, делая то, что в его силах.

----------


## Secundus

> Жизнь. И смирение перед обстоятельствами, которые не в силах изменить. (прочитайте внимательнее его ответ, "если бы была возможность" - это не фигура речи, в их условиях изменить в лучшую сторону действительно практически ничего нельзя).
> 
> Да вроде бы ничего. Даже девять лет спустя не хуже других. )))
> 
> СО-страдание (т.е. совместное страдание)"к ближайшим жс" проявляется, например, в том, что человек не убегает в монастырь под предлогом "спасения всех живых существ", а практикует в имеющихся условиях, продолжая заботиться о них, делая то, что в его силах.


я бы не рожал, зная, что не смогу изменить такое место жительства,
всем им желаю отменного здоровья

----------


## Тацумоку

> я бы не рожал, зная, что не смогу изменить такое место жительства,
> всем им желаю отменного здоровья


Ха, а сколько людей думали, что у них жизнь уже налажена и быт устроен, рожали детей, а потом... Или Вы намерены сначала обрести состояние, когда Вы сможете манипулировать внешними обстоятельствами, как Вам будет угодно? )))
Успехов.

----------


## Kleon

Ануар не может рожать где ему вздумается. Он вообще не может рожать.

----------


## Aiker

Ребёнок, хоть кто его родил, всегда приобретение для человечества. 
И откуда мы можем знать, что этот ребёнок - не Будда Матрейя?
Я полагаю, к этим делам нужно относиться с бережностью и осторожностью.
И не думать, конечно. Всё должно быть спонтанно - самый лучший метод в любых обстоятельствах.
_________________________________________
Наилучших пожеланий!

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Кто создает внутреннее или внешнее? Сото это Сото.


я не знаток японского, поэтому спросил. 
(яп) сото = (ру) внешнее?

----------


## Aleksey L.

> .... Всё должно быть спонтанно - самый лучший метод в любых обстоятельствах.
> _________________________________________
> Последний раз редактировалось Aiker; Сегодня в 19:20. Причина: Стилистические ошибки


спонтанность не избавляет от стилистических ошибок )

----------


## Kleon

ЕРШ, что такое Цаодун?

----------


## Secundus

> Ануар не может рожать где ему вздумается. Он вообще не может рожать.


могу, я свою дочку от начала и до конца родов (ее рождения) сопроводил - я родил ! жена-то просто лежала )) а переживал я ! ))

зы. на ретрит Сейзана Фейхо сможешь поехать ? кажись, монастырский сешин будет

----------


## Kleon

Ануар, тогда твоя жена Бодхисаттва. Ты переживал, а она просто лежала. Но это уже словоблудие. На ретрит не еду. В этом году еще в Краснодар поеду, максимум в Элисту, и всё.

----------


## Enso

> я не знаток японского, поэтому спросил. 
> (яп) сото = (ру) внешнее?


Сото - это начало имён двух древних китайских мастеров, основателей школы Цаодун (яп. Сото). *Со*дзан (Цзао-шань) и *То*дзан (Дуньшань).

----------


## Ersh

> ЕРШ, что такое Цаодун?


Это шесть букв. Сказать-то что хотели?

----------


## Kleon

Я спрашивал о переводе. Без тайного смысла

----------


## Ersh

Цаодун (кит. 曹洞宗) — китайская школа чань, основанная монахом Дуньшанем Лянцзе и его дхарма-преемниками в IX веке. По некоторым источникам, название школы восходит к своеобразной аббревиатуре имени Дуншаня и имени одного из его преемников Цаошаня. Более разумная версия, однако, относит происхождение названия школы цаодун к монашескому («горному») имени Шестого патриарха дзэн Хуэйнэна из-за малозначительности Цаошаня, в отличие от его дхарма-приемника Юньцзюя Даоина.

Школа проповедовала сидячую медитацию и формы «тихого озарения».

В 1227 году монах Догэн Дзендзи привез в Японию философию школы цаодун, преобразовавшейся на Японских островах в школу сото, и ставшую весьма популярной.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A6%...B4%D1%83%D0%BD

----------


## Enso

Действительно,  Дуньшань (яп.Тодзан) был настолько значимым мастером, что некоторые его работы, к примеру, "Пять принципов Дуньшаня", использовала в своём обучении школа Риндзай. 

Далее, хочу привести его знаменитый текст -"*Хокё Дзаммай*":

"Без ошибок, без сомнений, такова Дхарма. 
Будда и мастера, передававшие его учение, не говорили об этом. 
Теперь вы можете достичь этого, поэтому я прошу вас, храните его как зеницу ока. 

Белый снег лежит на серебряном плоскогорье. 
Свет луны окутывает белую цаплю. 
Они близки, но не тождественны. 
У них глубокая связь, но у каждого своё собственное состояние. 

Сознание - это не слова. 
Если у нас есть возможность, то мы должны идти туда. 

Запутанные словами, вы падаете в пропасть. 
Поссорившись со словами, вы попадаете в тупик сомнения. 

Сопротивляться им, прикоснуться к ним - одно также бессмысленно, как и другое. 
Это похоже на огненный шар. 

Если вы выражаетесь украшенным языком, 
то это берёт своё начало в сфере загрязнения. 
Полночь - это истинный свет. 
Рассвет не ярок. 

Эти слова будут законом всего сущего. 
Если вы используете их, то можете отвести от себя всё страдание и все трудности. 

Даже если у него есть сознание, у него есть слова. 
Но если бессознательно, то оно становится словами. 

Как если бы вы смотрели на себя в зеркало: 
Форма и отражение смотрят друг на друга. 
Вы - это не отражение, но отражение тождественно с вами. 

Как младенец в миру со своими пятью свойствами: 
Они не уходят, они не приходят, 
они не появляются, 
они не остаются, 
они не говорят, 
Баба вака - уку муку... В итоге они не могут получить, что хотят, поскольку их слова не точны. 

Шесть линий гексаграммы "дзюри" поддерживают обоюдную игру. 
Их проявление создает три, их изменение пять. 

Как пять вкусов растения тисо. 

Это очень похоже на алмазный скипетр. 

Когда прямое и кривое встречаются и скрещиваются друг с другом (как ноги в позе лотоса), 
вопрос и ответ смешиваются удивительным образом. 

Это тесно связано с источником. 
Это знакомо с путём. 

Если смешивается, то приносит счастье. 
Но мы не должны совершить ни малейшей ошибки. 

Это невинно и таинственно. 
Не принадлежит ни к иллюзии, ни к сатори. 

Закон взаимной зависимости и возможность могут стать действительностью в чистоте и тишине сердца. 

Маленькое проникает в бесконечное. 
Большое ограничивает космос. 

Если появляется хоть малейшее отклонение, 
то оно не может быть в гармонии с ритмом музыки. 

Сейчас существует внезапное и постепенное, 
школы разделяются - это становится обычным делом. 

Даже если вы понимаете школы и осуществляете учение, это загрязнение истинного сатори. 

Снаружи - покой, внутри - движение. 
Как лошадь, которой связали ноги, как спрятавшаяся крыса. 

Поскольку все мастера, передававшие учение, были омрачены, что касается этого пункта, они испытывали необходимость проповедовать Дхарму. 
Так как каждый следует иллюзии, погрузившись в заблуждение, то он путает белое с чёрным. 
Когда иллюзии растворяются, то каждый мгновенно понимает. 

Если вы хотите встать на след, переданный с древних времён, 
то внимательно исследуйте пример ваших предшественников. 
Чтобы путь Будды мог быть успешно создан, на дерево смотрели десять миллионов лет. 

Как изъян тигра, как ночные глаза лошади... 

Люди считают себя неполноценными и смотрят на вещи как на редкие сокровища. 
Они боятся своего ума. 
Поэтому мастер должен превратиться в кошку или белого быка. 

Посредством своей возвышенной, точной техники мастер лука может попасть в цель даже с большого расстояния. 
Но даже самая возвышенная техника теряет всю свою действенность, если посреди своего полёта стрела встретится с копьем. 

Деревянный мужчина поёт, каменная женщина встаёт и танцует. 

Свита должна слушаться короля. 
Сын должен следовать за своим отцом. 

Не следовать - это не сыновний долг. 
Не слушаться означает не быть истинным последователем. 

Скрытое действие, сделанное в тайне, кажется глупым и ограниченным. 

Это называют существенным из существенного. Только это приносит успех."

----------


## Zom

> СО-страдание (т.е. совместное страдание)"к ближайшим жс" проявляется, например, в том, что человек не убегает в монастырь под предлогом "спасения всех живых существ", а практикует в имеющихся условиях, продолжая заботиться о них, делая то, что в его силах.


Вообще-то по матчасти "совместное страдание" является косвенным "врагом" сострадания. Сострадание не должно ни в коей мере являться страданием, а должно быть устремлением избавить других от страданий.

----------


## Тацумоку

> Вообще-то по матчасти "совместное страдание" является косвенным "врагом" сострадания. Сострадание не должно ни в коей мере являться страданием, а должно быть устремлением избавить других от страданий.


Да, для того и поддерживается "совместное страдание" (если воспринимать ситуацию со стороны, с точки зрения непрактикующего), чтобы устремление избавить других от страданий не ослабевало. И ещё для того, чтобы подсказать другим путь к преодолению страданий посредством своей жизни среди страданий.

----------


## Aiker

Я хотел бы ответить Тацумоку.
... Человек вообще реагирует только на те звуки, которые могут так или иначе представлять угрозу. Это сидит в генах.
Вот у меня в комнате, например, стоит холодильник (старый). Я его не слышу.
Но когда он отключается, становится слышно шаги соседей сверху, комп сына за стенкой и так далее - и не спится.
Еще в бытность свою я жил в квартире, рядом (за тонкой стенкой толщиной наверно 40-50 см.) с которой проходила шахта лифта. Не мог спать от того, что по комнате летал комар....
____________________________________________

Нет, не надо практиковать совместные страдания. Ни в коем случае.
Ни при каких условиях.
Страданий и так хватает.
Надо указывать людям (близким) путь избавления от страданий.
Они сами к тебе придут и спросят, потому что каждый страдает САМ.
А если не придут, а ты видишь, что они не понимают и страдают (в силу своего непонимания) - надо ненавязчиво пояснить, что такое дхарма.
И карма.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Шэн Янь о методе безмолвного озарения (сикантадза): 

Я не очень часто рекомендую людям этот метод. Прежде всего, вы должны обладать уверенной практикой, чтобы действительно получить от него пользу: вы должны находиться на том этапе, когда уже нет улаживания проблем, когда вы можете сидеть в медитации без нарушения сосредоточения, практически без посторонних мыслей. Другая причина заключается в том, что сложно определить, является наше сознание действительно "ясным и открытым" или просто пустым. Вы можете просто проводить время в праздности, предаваться очень утонченным размышлениям и верить в то, что вы практикуете безмолвное озарение. Вы можете молчать без какого-либо озарения. Ключ содержится в строке (поэмы мастера Хун-чжи Чжэн-цзюэя): "И ясно и открыто, пред тобой Оно возникнет". Что должно быть ясным и открытым? Все, что содержится в вашем сознании, которое, хотя и неподвижно, отражает все подобно зеркалу.

----------

Тимур Бутовский (08.02.2019)

----------


## Михаил_

Можно вопрос:

похоже, во времена Камалашилы, который был учеником Шантаракшиты, некоторые последователи традиции чань в Тибете, вероятно, пропагандировали несколько другую версию чань, в которой считалось важнее всего прекратить все виды мыслей, не просто в особом контексте, но даже в общем. Это преподносилось почти как философское воззрение, полностью отвергающее все виды мыслей. Такой подход и критиковал Камалашила. Поэтому, скорее всего, в Тибет пришли два различных толкования чань-буддизма.  
 Далай-лама и наставник Шэнъянь (чань-буддизм)

А сейчас как обстоят дела? Запутались ли мы сегодня?
Случайно не об этом говорят учителя - ложная дхьяна. Когда мы не понимаем даже, что происходит, и только когда выходим можем сделать вывод - это была дхьяна. Часто подобное приходится услышать, но редко слышишь критику подобной дхьяны. 
Вопрос конечно глупый, но еще глупее было бы его не задать.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Можно вопрос:
> 
> похоже, во времена Камалашилы, который был учеником Шантаракшиты, некоторые последователи традиции чань в Тибете, вероятно, пропагандировали несколько другую версию чань, в которой считалось важнее всего прекратить все виды мыслей, не просто в особом контексте, но даже в общем. Это преподносилось почти как философское воззрение, полностью отвергающее все виды мыслей. Такой подход и критиковал Камалашила. Поэтому, скорее всего, в Тибет пришли два различных толкования чань-буддизма.  
>  Далай-лама и наставник Шэнъянь (чань-буддизм)
> 
> А сейчас как обстоят дела? Запутались ли мы сегодня?
> Случайно не об этом говорят учителя - ложная дхьяна. Когда мы не понимаем даже, что происходит, и только когда выходим можем сделать вывод - это была дхьяна. Часто подобное приходится услышать, но редко слышишь критику подобной дхьяны. 
> Вопрос конечно глупый, но еще глупее было бы его не задать.


Михаил, это точка зрения гелугпинцев, тогда как вот описание дискуссии согласно китайским источникам - https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94...BA%D0%B0%D0%BC

Есть монография Игоря Гарри: Дзогчен и Чань в буддийской традиции Тибета. Автор показывает моменты сходства в учениях Дзогчен и Чань.

По поводу мыслей, прочтите следующие интересные сообщения: 1) от Харуказе - https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post788018 , 2) от Ho Shim (данный участник является бхикшу в корейском монастыре) - https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post791781 , 3) а вот в этом сообщении я приводил ответ Шэн Яня - https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post792402

----------

Михаил_ (02.07.2018)

----------


## Михаил_

Денис, спасибо!

Является ли фоновое представление "о Я" - тоже мыслью? 
Мне кажется это, что-то вроде цепляния.

А мысли я понимаю как - концептуальные мысли, возможность говорить, думать, определять предметы, концепции в том числе о своем состоянии, воспоминания. Но при этом продолжать осознавать в динамике. Если прекращена возможность помыслить "о это я", тогда что-же еще остается за мысль о представлении "Я"?
Если мы не можем никак обозначить ни предметы ни себя - что-же остается?

Это уже не мысль, это цепляние некое. Желание?

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Денис, спасибо!
> 
> Является ли фоновое представление "о Я" - тоже мыслью? 
> Мне кажется это, что-то вроде цепляния.
> 
> А мысли я понимаю как - концептуальные мысли, возможность говорить, думать, определять предметы, концепции в том числе о своем состоянии, воспоминания. Но при этом продолжать осознавать в динамике. Если прекращена возможность помыслить "о это я", тогда что-же еще остается за мысль о представлении "Я"?
> Если мы не можем никак обозначить ни предметы ни себя - что-же остается?
> 
> Это уже не мысль, это цепляние некое. Желание?


Чувство "себя", чувство "я", ошибочно воспринимается из-за жажды и неведения, в процессе отождествления (цепляния) к телесному и ментальному - пяти скандхам (рупа-форма, ведана-чувства, санджня-ментал образ, самскара-отпечаток, виждняна-сознание). Михаил, вот интересный комментарий к палийской сутте: Согласно Комментарию, "сотворение "я" (аханкара) – это самомнение, а "сотворение "моего" (маманкара) – это жажда - http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sv.htm#link5

Чаньский наставник Шэн Янь:

Ваше тело, которое вы, как правило, отождествляете со своим "я", вместе со всеми явлениями, которые открываются вам в ваших чувствах, представляет собой пять скандх, или пять совокупностей: форму, ощущение, восприятие, волеизъявление и сознание. Юн-цзя говорит, что пять скандх подобны облакам, плывущим по небу. Изначально небо является чистым. Облака появляются, плывут по небу и исчезают. Облака - это не небо. Между небом и облаками нет никакой конкретной связи, и все же небо неотделимо от облаков.

Пять скандх подобны этим облакам. Все мы думаем, что обладаем независимым "я", сознанием и телом. Однако наше тело, как и наше "я", с которым мы себя отождествляем, не сушествовало до нашего рождения. После смерти наше тело и наше "я" снова исчезнут. Подобно небу до и после появления облаков мир не содержит в себе нас до нашего рождения и после нашей смерти. Неизменного "я" не существует.
Однако это не означает, что нет ничего постоянно существующего. Если бы ничто не существовало постоянно, не было бы смысла заниматься практикой. Таким существованием обладает наша исконная и изначально чистая природа Будды. Природа Будды присутствует изначально и всегда, так же как и небо. В то время как наше тело и сознание приходят и уходят, подобно облакам, природа Будды, или собственная природа, существует всегда, так же как небо существует вне зависимости от наличия облаков.
Природа Будды не порождается практикой. Она существовала всегда. Если бы природа Будды была сотворенной, ее также можно было бы и уничтожить. Но тогда зачем заниматься практикой, если мы уже обладаем природой Будды? Практика не создает Будду. Практика помогает нам осознать или обнаружить природу Будды, изначально нам присущую. Если кто-то спросит: "Где находится Будда?" - или: "Что такое Будда?" - задайте ответный вопрос: "Где нет Будды?" - или: "Что не является Буддой?"
Вы не можете взять свое тело - совокупность пяти скандх - и превратить его в Будду. И все же Будда неотделим от пяти скандх. Будда есть всеобщность. Пять скандх - это вещи, которые мы создаем в качестве крошечных индивидуальных "я". Посредством пяти скандх мы придаем себе самотождественность, но эта самотождественность носит убогий, жалкий характер. Если вы думаете: "Это тело мое, отдельное от всего остального", - а затем говорите: "Я - Будда", тем самым вы создаете столь же убогого и жалкого Будду, как вы сами.

Мы считаем, что тело тождественно "я", будучи введены в заблуждение тремя ядами - влечением, гневом и неведением. Три яда подобны наркотикам, вызывающим сильную зависимость. Под их воздействием мы ощущаем кратковременное, иллюзорное удовлетворение или возбуждение. Всем нам известно выражение: "Красота заключена во взгляде смотрящего". То, что мы любим, кажется нам красивым. На самом деле, красота есть не что иное, как выражение сознания влечения и привязанности. Испытывая привязанность к человеку, вы наслаждаетесь его или ее красотой. Когда вы влюблены, страсть затуманивает ваше восприятие и ваш партнер становится воплощением ваших эмоций и чувств. Если затем ваши отношения прервутся, вы можете повернуться к своему партнеру и сказать: "Я не знал, каков/какова ты на самом деле! Я ошибся".
Я слышал, что многие пары новобрачных мало знают друг о друге. Узнавая друг друга, они избавляются от иллюзий и часто разводятся. Они считают, что на смену безрассудной страсти пришла суровая реальность. Это не так. Во время разрыва люди точно так же находятся под воздействием эмоций, как и в состоянии влюбленности. Когда люди испытывают неудовлетворенность, веши, которые когда-то доставляли им удовольствие, кажутся неприятными, а то, что выглядело красивым, кажется безобразным. Эти люди по-прежнему подвластны трем ядам.

Похожая вещь происходит, когда люди занимаются медитацией. Если вы сидите удобно и чувствуете себя хорошо, вы можете подумать: "Медитация - это фантастика! Это так приятно!" На Тайване один человек, впервые принимавший участие в затворничестве, успешно начал заниматься медитацией, и его захлестнули эмоции. Он сказал, что это самая удивительная вещь на свете; наконец-то он понял, что значит быть человеком. Его второе затворничество имело другие последствия; у него были неприятности в семье, и поскольку он не мог выбросить свои проблемы из головы, ему пришлось тяжко. Возможно, вы подумаете, что его второе затворничество было неудачным, а первое успешным, однако любые чрезмерные эмоции приводят к проблемам. Приятные ощущения порождают привязанность и влечение. Неприятные ощущения приводят к отвращению, гневу и ненависти. На одном и том же затворничестве вы можете впасть в обе крайности. Это лишь чувства, которые наше "я" испытывает под воздействием трех ядов. Без влечения, гнева и неведения невозможно существование "я". Если вы успешно занимаетесь практикой, влечение, гнев и неведение мало-помалу угаснут. Когда три яда ослабнут, вы не будете так сильно нуждаться в привязанности к собственному "я". Вы увидите в своем ограниченном "я" пузырь на поверхности огромного океана, мгновенно образующийся, поднимающийся на поверхность, затем лопающийся и вновь растворяющийся в воде.
Что является постоянным за пределами этого неустойчивого пузыря? Ваша собственная природа. Где ваша собственная природа и что это такое? Это вы должны открыть для себя сами.

----------

Михаил_ (03.07.2018), Шварц (02.07.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Если прекращена возможность помыслить "о это я", тогда что-же еще остается за мысль о представлении "Я"?


Будды, бодхисаттвы, архаты, используют местоимение "я", в качестве относительной (конвеционной) истины, но нет присвоения/отождествления пяти скандх (формы, чувств, чувственных представлений, склонностей и объединяющего это различающего сознания), хотя ощущения есть, есть пять видов мудрости/знаний, куда входит различающее, рассудочное знание, попросту рассудок. Если Вы подразумеваете большое "Я", то в буддизме отрицается атман, а говорится о дхармах, что дхармы это признаки, свойства, являющиеся объектами ума (ведь в уме проводится анализ, выявляющий признаки чего-то, свойства чего-то), в свою очередь как я понимаю этот ум, является последней скандхой -виджняной, которая группируется в зависимости от других скандх. В буддизме говорится про санскрита-дхармы и асанскрита-дхармы. Первые относят к обусловленным, эти дхармы комбинируются с четырьмя признаками: рождение, пребывание, изменение, исчезновение. Вторая группа дхарм (асанскрита-дхармы), относят к необусловленным. А вот что например говорил чаньский наставник Шэн Янь: "Как только вы действительно пробудитесь к восприятию дхармового тела, вы поймете, что нет таких чувств, ощущений или качеств, которые вы можете схватить и сказать: "Вот дхармовое тело". Физические, ментальные переживания, возникающие во время практики, не есть дхармовое тело. Это лишь реакции нервной системы на физическое тело и окружающую среду. Дхармовое тело лишено свойств или характеристик. Нельзя сказать, что дхармовое тело является независимым от материального тела, но нельзя сказать и что физическая активность или движущиеся вещи являются дхармовым телом. Нельзя выбрать какую-то вещь и сказать: "Вот дхармовое тело". Истинное дхармовое тело абсолютно неподвижно".

----------

Михаил_ (03.07.2018), Шварц (02.07.2018)

----------


## Руфус

Я думаю, природа Будды это не есть наша истинная природа. Наша природа это ничто – кусочек пустоты. А природа Будды это атрибут похожий на атрибуты пять скандх. Я считаю природа Будды это Божественное.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Я думаю, природа Будды это не есть наша истинная природа. Наша природа это ничто – кусочек пустоты. А природа Будды это атрибут похожий на атрибуты пять скандх. Я считаю природа Будды это Божественное.


Природа будды это потенциальная способность к пробуждению. Татхагатагарбха, где слово гарбха - это лоно, которое понимается как потенциал, возможность. Данный потенциал обусловлен противоположной стороной - клешами, избавляясь от которых, рождается Татхагата, как ребенок из лона. В понимании природы будды, нет никакого теизма.

----------

Шварц (02.07.2018)

----------


## Шварц

> Пять скандх подобны этим облакам. Все мы думаем, что обладаем независимым "я", сознанием и телом. ...
> .. - это вещи, которые мы создаем в качестве крошечных индивидуальных "я". Посредством пяти скандх мы придаем себе самотождественность, но эта самотождественность носит убогий, жалкий характер.


В который раз, как то все актуально совпадает.
Буквально вчера очередные инсайты на эту тему. Поделюсь отрывком, может заинтересует.

Я ясно увидел образы (устойчивые омрачения по факту), часть составляющих "я" образований.

Например:
- бывает, сидя на горшке) размышляешь о Дхарме, или слова мантры приходят на ум, и возникает напряг - вроде как "святотатство" повторять мысленно слова мантры в таком месте (глупость однако). увидел того, кто считает это "святотатством" - некий цензор-инквизитор, борец за святость.
- на природе смотрю на воду с берега. прошли 2 девки к воде, общаясь между собой, остановились поодаль. явственно ощутил их личности, потребность делиться и обсуждать проблемы и увлечения-вцепленности (обычно про отношения и т.п. - женщины вообще гораздо сильнее зацеплены за такие вещи (особенно за "я"), но это мое личное наблюдение).
слышу одна говорит "да пусть смотрит". осознал легкий напряг - говорили про меня, подумали что я смотрю на них (смортел на волны в тот момент), и что надо бы отвернуться и смотреть в другую сторону. осознал и увидел, кто это подумал и кто ощутил напряг. взаимодействие 2-х личностей. которым кажется что они есть и этой иллюзии они испытывают эти чувства и эмоции.
через полчаса девка зашла в волны, в штанах. поплескавшись, вышла и сняла штаны. ощутил желание смотреть на ее ноги. увидел того, кто этого желает, эту "сущность".





> Что является постоянным за пределами этого неустойчивого пузыря? Ваша собственная природа. Где ваша собственная природа и что это такое? Это вы должны открыть для себя сами.


Личность состоит из совокупности таких частей-омрачений (страстей, влечений, понятий "правильно/не правильно", маленьких "я").
С телом то понятно, гораздо интереснее (и важнее) видеть эти части личности, составляющие "я". а практика - видение, различение их.  
Т.е. чтобы избавиться от омрачений (я), увидеть постоянное - нужно для начала увидеть и распознать их, эти собственные частички "я" - увидеть непостоянное.

Еще мысли.
Кто (что, чем) обнаруживает такие вещи? Это сознание-мысли, т.е. обусловленное ("облака на небе"), которое в основе своей - необусловленное. Т.е. получается, что (в глобальном смысле) обусловленное растворяет обусловленное (омраченное). Забавно. Самоликвидирующиеся омрачения, пожирающие сами себя, так что-ли? )

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Личность состоит из совокупности таких частей-омрачений (страстей, влечений, понятий "правильно/не правильно", маленьких "я").
> С телом то понятно, гораздо интереснее (и важнее) видеть эти части личности, составляющие "я". а практика - видение, различение их.  
> Т.е. чтобы избавиться от омрачений (я), увидеть постоянное - нужно для начала увидеть и распознать их, эти собственные частички "я" - увидеть непостоянное.
> 
> Еще мысли.
> Кто (что, чем) обнаруживает такие вещи? Это сознание-мысли, т.е. обусловленное ("облака на небе"), которое в основе своей - необусловленное. Т.е. получается, что (в глобальном смысле) обусловленное растворяет обусловленное (омраченное). Забавно. Самоликвидирующиеся омрачения, пожирающие сами себя, так что-ли? )


1) Под постоянным, может подразумеваться неомраченность в феноменологическом смысле, например нирвана как феномен ума, у которого прекращена жажда. Тут главное правильно понять махаяну и не воспринимать ее в ракурсе теизма, чего-то запредельного, а нужно воспринимать феноменологически. Нирманакая обусловлена состраданием, согласно Лоченгпе: "Сущность проявленного тела это энергия сострадания, поскольку она является основой возникновения соответствующих проявлений". Даже в тхеравадинской Буддавамсе говорится, что аскет Сумедху, вступил на путь бодхисаттвы, мотивируясь благом других.

2) В Махасатипаттхана сутте говорится об отслеживании ума в уме. То есть ум наблюдает возникающие в нем качества (дхармы), распознает их. Сам же данный ум (виджняна-скандха), обусловлен другими скандхами.

----------

Ersh (09.07.2018), Доня (02.07.2018), Михаил_ (03.07.2018), Шварц (02.07.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Шэн-янь (Из книги: "Поэзия просветления. Поэмы древних чаньских мастеров"): 

_Коль нерожденное реально, нет нерожденной вещи ни одной. 
У куклы деревянной заводной спроси, 
Когда ей практика подарит состоянье Будды._ 

Сутры гласят, что для достижения состояния Будды необходимы три великие кальпы. Юн-цзя не называет никаких сроков. Будете вы спрашивать у деревянной куклы или ждать три великие кальпы – это не важно. Кальпа – это невообразимо долгое время. Человек, который довольствуется ответом сутр и решает ждать три великие кальпы, надеясь стать Буддой, вероятно, достаточно глуп даже для того, чтобы спрашивать совета у деревянной куклы. Для непросветленных людей состояние Будды и мудрость по-прежнему существуют, а помрачение по-прежнему есть нечто такое, от чего нужно избавиться. Для просветленных людей ничего этого нет. Однако это не значит, что практика не нужна. Усердно практикуйте, но не ищите состояния Будды. Во время практики оставьте все мысли о помрачении и мудрости, просветлении и состоянии Будды. Не переживайте из-за успехов или неудач. Просто практикуйте ради самой практики. Занятия практикой с таким отношением уже представляют собой успех. И на следующий раз, когда вы захотите узнать срок, за который вы достигнете просветления, не нужно спрашивать меня. Для этого подойдет любой кусок дерева. 

*** 

В Лотосовой сутре есть история о восьмилетней девушке-нагини, которая стала Буддой. Нага - это дракон, не человек. Согласно традиции Хинаяны Буддой не может стать тот, кто не является мужчиной, взрослым и человеком. Вы должны совершенствовать свою практику на протяжении трех асанкхьейя-кальп (одна асанкхьейя-кальпа равна миллиардам лет). Когда ваша карма созреет, вы родитесь мужчиной в мире людей и, когда вырастете, сможете обрести просветление благодаря практике. Кажется, что девушка-нагини имела три противопоказания. Однажды она прислуживала Будде Шакьямуни и поднесла ему свое жемчужное ожерелье. Девушка повернулась к Шарипутре, архату и ученику Будды, и спросила: "Как ты думаешь, Шарипутра, легко это сделать?" 
Шарипутра ответил: "Да, это легко". 
Затем девушка-дракон сказала: "Стать Буддой также легко". В то же мгновение она стала Буддой в отдаленной области вселенной. 
Если вы отсечете прошлое и будущее и откроете, что настоящего также не существует, в это мгновение сознание будет отсутствовать. Это уже означает стать Буддой. Однако если в следующее мгновение сознание, прошлое, будущее и настоящее вернутся обратно, вы снова станете обычным живым существом.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

В палийских суттах, такая идея, что кто видит Дхамму, тот видит Татхагату. В этом плане Шэн-янь говорит следующее: "Если кто-то спросит: «Где находится Будда?» – или: «Что такое Будда?» – задайте ответный вопрос: «Где нет Будды?» – или: «Что не является Буддой?». Все существующее постоянно меняется. Эта вечно изменчивая природа есть природа Будды". Возможно кстати и нет никакого противоречия с тхеравадой. У Шэн-яня, сознание будды рассматривается просто как принцип, как практический подход, как отсутствие ложных взглядов, как постижение шуньяты (как отсутствие собственной природы вещей, ввиду их относительности, обусловленности).

Есть комментарий на Сутру Сердца от Хань-шань Дэ-цина, он пишет следующее: "Еще опасаясь что обыкновенные люди берут "форма" и "пустота", эти два слова, говоря о них как если они два [различных] положения, и не способны увидеть в них нечто равное и единое в таковости, он снова сказал о их тождественности: "Форма есть пустота. Пустота есть форма", вот и всё".

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Шэн-янь (Из книги: "Поэзия просветления. Поэмы древних чаньских мастеров"): 


Во время затворничества я стоял перед одним человеком. Я спросил его: «Кто стоит перед тобой?» Он ответил: «Яйцо». Мне очень понравилось быть яйцом.

Когда затворничество закончилось, я спросил его: «Почему Шифу – яйцо?» Он ответил: «Когда Шифу задал мне вопрос, в моем сознании не было никаких мыслей. Поскольку мне нужно было ответить, я просто сказал что-то – и слово «яйцо» внезапно сорвалось с моих губ. Позже я подумал: «Это не вполне правильно. Как может Шифу быть яйцом? Но я сказал это, и это было сказано».

Когда он сказал: «Яйцо», – это был правильный ответ. На самом деле, любой ответ в тот момент был бы правильным, так как в его сознании не было никаких мыслей. Он находился в абсолютном состоянии и не делал никаких разграничений. Но как только его стали посещать сомнения, он утратил ответ.

Возможно, на этом затворничестве я тоже встану перед вами и спрошу: «Кто стоит перед тобой?» Тогда, вспомнив историю, которую я только что рассказал, вы можете попытаться дать похожий ответ и назвать Шифу лошадью. Однако это будет неправильно, если вы хотите дать хороший ответ. Это – различающее сознание. Это – не то сознание, которое воспринимает все как одно и тоже.

Сознание, не проводящее разграничений, неподвижно; в нем нет взлетов и падений. Если вы пытаетесь устранить взлеты и падения, это похоже на ситуацию с ведром, наполненным водой. На его поверхности – слабая рябь. Но вы хотите, чтобы поверхность была совершенно спокойной, и дуете на воду, чтобы успокоить ее. Рябь усиливается. Затем вы нажимаете на воду руками, чтобы предотвратить ее движение. Результат – еще большее волнение. Если бы вы оставили воду в покое, рябь в конце концов улеглась бы, и поверхность воды успокоилась.

----------

